
Learning to Fly by Crashing - danielvf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbHqC8HimoI
======
danielvf
The authors built a physical drone that flew 11,000+ random trajectories -
mostly crashing into things. They then trained a neural network with the
camera images, and got surprisingly decent obstacle avoidance and exploration
out of it.

Paper here:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1704.05588](https://arxiv.org/abs/1704.05588)

